# Registry Entry for CoD4 in Vista 64



## Calibretto

I installed CoD4 on Vista Ultimate 64, but I cannot find the registry entry for the game. A lot of people have said it's in HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE > Software > Activision > Call of Duty 4 but it's not there for me!


----------



## Kornowski

Tried doing a search for it?


----------



## Calibretto

Kornowski said:


> Tried doing a search for it?



Yup


----------



## Kornowski

What about it being in the Activision folder? Is it to get your levels back?


----------



## mep916

Could only find the shortcut values. Are you having problems with the game?


----------



## Calibretto

mep916 said:


> Could only find the shortcut values. Are you having problems with the game?



No problems with the game. It runs fine.

Danny: I forgot to backup my CoD4 profile when I switched over to Vista  So I'm  wanting to apply my epic hakz.


----------



## Kornowski

Calibretto said:


> Danny: I forgot to backup my CoD4 profile when I switched over to Vista  So I'm  wanting to apply my epic hakz.



Thought so, lol. Have you played it online yet, with lvl 1? You may need to play the game, with an active account, for the registry to be created.


----------



## mep916

Calibretto said:


> No problems with the game. It runs fine.



I just found a bunch. Go to registry editor -> click on computer -> edit -> find -> type in Activision. It'll find a value; if you want it to continue searching, hit the F3 key.


----------



## Kornowski

mep916 said:


> hit the F3 key.



Don't listen to him Craig, he wants you to break your keyboard. Always with the Macho-ness, Eh, Mike! Can't just press the F3 Key?


----------



## mep916

For best results, clinch your fist and pound on the key.


----------



## Calibretto

mep916 said:


> I just found a bunch. Go to registry editor -> click on computer -> edit -> find -> type in Activision. It'll find a value; if you want it to continue searching, hit the F3 key.



It found values for World at War but none for Call of Duty 4.

I'm basically looking for the entry "codkey" but it's no where to be found for CoD4.


----------



## Kornowski

mep916 said:


> For best results, clinch your fist and pound on the key.



Haha, or a mallet, both will work.

Craig, did you try playing the game, then looking? Read a few posts back.


----------



## Calibretto

Kornowski said:


> Craig, did you try playing the game, then looking? Read a few posts back.



Didn't see that post  *trying it now*


----------



## mep916

I found it. Try searching "codkey," or navigate to: *HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Wow6432Node\Activision\Call of Duty 4*


----------



## Calibretto

mep916 said:


> I found it. Try searching "codkey," or navigate to: *HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Wow6432Node\Activision\Call of Duty 4*



Ok, I found it now. That's weird though how it's in Wow6432Node.


----------



## Shane

It should be in the c:/ drive,programme files X86,Activision folder.
ahh ya found it anyway.


----------



## mep916

Calibretto said:


> That's weird though how it's in Wow6432Node.



It's the registry, so nothing makes sense.


----------



## mac550

mep916 said:


> For best results, clinch your fist and pound on the key.





Kornowski said:


> Haha, or a mallet, both will work.
> 
> Craig, did you try playing the game, then looking? Read a few posts back.



you two are just as bad as a married couple


----------



## Kornowski

mac550 said:


> you two are just as bad as a married couple



Oh, we got a divorce. The long distance thing wasn't working out.


----------



## mep916

Kornowski said:


> Oh, we got a divorce. The long distance thing wasn't working out.



...and we both found that we prefer women. Hey, worth a shot though, eh?


----------



## Kornowski

mep916 said:


> ...and we both found that we prefer women. Hey, worth a shot though, eh?



There's that too, Yeah. At least we tried.

Anyway, where's my half of the money, Mike!?


----------



## Calibretto

mep916 said:


> It's the registry, so nothing makes sense.



This is true...thanks Mike and Danny for your lovely support.


----------



## mep916

Kornowski said:


> Anyway, where's my half of the money, Mike!?



See sig.


----------



## Kornowski

No problem, Craig. You hacker!



mep916 said:


> See sig.



Bastard! 

Well, Erm... I stole your wallet and spent it all on, erm... booze, fags and cheap hookers!


----------



## mep916

Kornowski said:


> Well, Erm... I stole your wallet and spent it all on, erm... booze, *fags* and cheap hookers!



lmao. Whole different meaning in America. At any rate, no hard feelings. Hope you enjoyed yourself.


----------



## Kornowski

mep916 said:


> lmao. Whole different meaning in America. At any rate, no hard feelings. Hope you enjoyed yourself.



Well, Yeah. Means that here, too, and cigarettes. Yeah, I did... those hookers were excellent, and cheaper than a Big Mac!


----------



## Calibretto

Kornowski said:


> Big Mac!



That sounds delicious right now...


----------

